# PT Buying Advise



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

I am new to woodworking and am considering buying my first set of power tools for my woodshop. I have a list below and wanted to get some info to see if I am on the right path. My shop will be to learn to build small furniture, Shelves, maybe get into cabinet building. I have researched a lot of info and the three power tools that I want to start my shop with are a table saw, drill press, and router. Any other suggestions would be helpful. I guess with all of them I need to know the advantages of contractor saw and bench saw. Also the differences of the stand up or bench drill press. Thanks for your input. 
Table Saw  JET 708100 JWTS-10 WorkShop 10-Inch 1-1/2 Horsepower Contractor Saw with 30-Inch Align-Rite Fence and Steel Extension Wing, 115/230-Volt 1 PhaseJet 708480K JPS-30: 10" ProShop Tablesaw 1-3/4HP 30" Rip Fence with Steel WingsJet 708481K JPS10XL52SW: 10" ProShop Tablesaw 1-3/4HP 52" Rip fence Steel WingsGrizzly G1023S 10" Table Saw 3 HP Single-Phase 220VGrizzly G1023SL 10" Table Saw 3 HP Single-Phase 220V Left-TiltDelta 36-982 10" Left Tilt CONTRACTOR'S SAW with 30" BIESEMEYER Commercial Fence System and Table BoardBosch 4100-09 10-Inch Worksite Table Saw with Gravity-Rise Stand Drill Press  
Jet - JDP-17FSE, 16-1/2-inch Floor Drill Press, 5/8-inch Capacity, 3/4HP,12 Speed

Delta 17-959L 17-Inch Laser Crosshair Drill Press - 16 Speed


----------

